# Mycoplasma Mastitis



## Sweetened (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi there;

There is a strong possibility that the cow I purchased which was not disclosed as being ill, has Mycoplasma Mastitis.  Test results are pending and I won't know for a few days.

By the looks of thing, there is a bovine and caprine strain.  I don't think they are, but I must ask, is this the case and are they zoonotic (transferable between species)?  I am concerned for my goats who are due to kid any time from now until middle of February.

Also, if it comes back positive, how long do I need to leave the land without Cows (maybe goats) before it's safe to get them again without exposing them to it surviving in the soil?


----------



## Azriel (Jan 19, 2014)

Man, you just can't win with that cow. I'm so sorry that she has been such a pain for you. I don't know the answer to your question, but I hope that it is not transferable between species if that is what she has.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 20, 2014)

She's gone.  The guy I bought her from came and picked her up Saturday.  I've been in contact with a person who bought the other cow he was selling.  She had her vet out on Thursday, who said her udder was so scarred up from persistant, long standing infection, that she would never be a home milk cow again.  Best she can hope for is it's not Mycoplasma and that she births a live calf.  Let her raise the calf and put her in the freezer.

She'll let me know if it's Mycoplasma, because there's a 'down time' for land, is my understanding, where you can't have another cow graze where they have been for a period of time which would outlive any dormant virus/bacteria.  The vet said it's not zoonotic, so the goats are fine, but I wouldn't be able to keep a cow here for whatever amount of time.  She'd have to butcher the other cow she bought, and her cousin owns My former cow's half sister, who also has the same problems.  She runs 800 head of cattle, all of which would have to be put down in order to stop the disease cycle.

It was a little hard on me for her to go.  He got in the pen with her and she instantly moved away from him.  He reached down, being all scrupulous about how I cared for her, touched her udder and she kicked him.  He had the audacity to shake his head at _me_.  I'm glad she's gone.  He hasn't posted her back up for sale yet.  I figure he's going to try and pin this on me, but it won't bode very well for him -- I have all the documentation showing this was an issue since the DAY I got her.  He was also mad that I treated her with Ermethryn -36 or whatever it's called, because that's 'never worked for her.'  Some counter statements, I suppose, considering he's only ever had to treat her "twice" and that she's "never been chronic before."  Sorry, buddy, I didn't have any human fertility medication (Clomid) to use off label to treat a cow's persistent mastitis.


----------



## Azriel (Jan 20, 2014)

What a jerk, people like that shouldn't be allowed to have animals


----------



## babsbag (Jan 31, 2014)

Mycoplasma Bovis is in the respiratory tract of even healthy cows and it can be spread from lungs to udder. But to my recollection I found no reports of cows contracting it from soil; but I won't say it can't happen, just not something I have read. I had a goat with myco so I read a lot of articles. I personally am not concerned that my goats are getting it from my land.

When your friend's cow freshens she has to pull the calf, but you most likely know that. I did read that the calf/kid could also be infected from vaginal secretions.

Myco is in insidious disease. I am sorry that you have to even think about the possibility.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 31, 2014)

We just found out yesterday the tests for that other cow came back negative for Mycoplasma.  It's apparently a very common Mastitis infection, but it's resistant and/or immune to every standard treatment from overuse of antibiotics.  They're trying to figure out how to tackle it on her, but I'm save to bring a heifer onto the property.

Thanks Babsbag.  I was very fearful.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 1, 2014)

That has to be a huge relief and I am very happy for you.


----------

